# Football Manager 2006 Skins. (Was: Please Help.!!!!)



## Nepio (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi.! im new to mac, from windows, obviously, and have downloaded an .exe file, for FM2006,  when i try to open it, it opens with the mail recipient, please tell me how i can open the file to extract the skins!!!

Thank you.


----------



## fryke (Jul 6, 2006)

In a private message, Nepio told me this was about Football Manager 2006 skins. Anyone got an answer here?


----------



## fryke (Jul 7, 2006)

Ah, yeah, I suggested Stuffit Expander in the PM.


----------

